# 2010 GT Peace 9r



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

has anyone seen how beautiful it is? yea I know its basically the the same parts build of last year but one thing that did change.......no more EBB ! so now its basically a GT Peace with 29er wheels! This is the bike I am defiantly getting next summer.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks just like the first version of the Peace 29er sans the ebb dealio. Nice and clean.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

nuck_chorris said:


> has anyone seen how beautiful it is? yea I know its basically the the same parts build of last year but one thing that did change.......no more EBB ! so now its basically a GT Peace with 29er wheels! This is the bike I am *defiantly* getting next summer.


Be a rebel! Be defiant! hehe...


----------



## taudep (Jan 16, 2009)

I love my GT Peace - but I have the 26r. I wanna try the 29r. It's my goto bike for rides < 2 hours.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice,wouldnt mind one.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Is white the only frame color (not a color?)? The Performance bike near my parent's house had a couple of the gray 26ers and they looked pretty sharp and had really good tire clearance. Anyone have one? I'd like to know how the mech. disc brakes work, or if people immediately swapped them out.


----------



## SSdaveo (Nov 10, 2008)

umarth said:


> Is white the only frame color (not a color?)? The Performance bike near my parent's house had a couple of the gray 26ers and they looked pretty sharp and had really good tire clearance. Anyone have one? I'd like to know how the mech. disc brakes work, or if people immediately swapped them out.


The other color https://www.gtbicycles.com/GTFiles/ProductImages//2000_1300_G10PEA9_271.jpg


----------



## taudep (Jan 16, 2009)

@umarth - That's what I got. Those 26r GT Peaces are the Australian model. GT hasn't officially sold 26r in the U.S. since _____. If you go to a regular U.S. dealer, you'll only be able to get a 29r.

I was going to swap the brakes out for some Avids...but the ones that come on the bike work just fine. in fact, the only thing I swapped out was the saddle.

Here's the link: http://www.gtbicycles.com/aus/eng/Bikes/Archive/2009/Details/5801-G9PEA-Peace


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1061925_-1_51000_20000_51506

Performance is selling a 26" version stateside. That blue and the brown look great.


----------



## taudep (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, Performance has them listed as some U.S. only exclusive deal...if you go to GT's U.S. site, you wont find that bike (26r version).


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Nuck!

How will you pump up the tyres? They don't have valves!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Hey Nuck!
> 
> How will you pump up the tyres? They don't have valves!


there hidden, only a certified GT Tech can find em


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

MMcG said:


> Looks just like the first version of the Peace 29er sans the ebb dealio. Nice and clean.


bet you it rides really clean, only thing i have a problem with is the front hub, it aint so much of a problem because i know how to build dish less wheels


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

CupOfJava said:


> Be a rebel! Be defiant! hehe...


well sometimes you gotta justify buying a new bike and if you cant you just gotta be defiant


----------



## RussoJ (Jun 20, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Hey Nuck!
> 
> How will you pump up the tyres? They don't have valves!


There the new solid rubber Exi's lol


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

RussoJ said:


> There the new solid rubber Exi's lol


hmmm...those shouldn't weigh much...but no flats...hmmm


----------



## RussoJ (Jun 20, 2008)

Stevob said:


> hmmm...those shouldn't weigh much...but no flats...hmmm


See no flats is good but having to spin 10lbs of tire would not be all to much fun....I guess everything else on the bike would just have to be carbon.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

does anyone have a 2010 model yet?


----------



## bdstorer (May 4, 2007)

No, not yet. . ...but, I want one. Have they hit the ground yet? Where can I buy online? (Live remote are Northern Teriitory, Australia).


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

I am going to get one sent to the performance bike in Houston.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

This isn't the first year for this frame style. My '09 doesn't have an ebb either.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

dubthang said:


> This isn't the first year for this frame style. My '09 doesn't have an ebb either.


I dont know, can anyone find the specs list? when i looked at the 2009 I thought I saw vertical drops with an EBB


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

I have an 09 in the triple blue paint scheme with sliding dropouts, no ebb, and a 27.2 seatpost. On the GT website it claims that the 2010 has a longer headtube, but not much else. I post pics later today.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

are you sure thats the 9r?


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

nuck_chorris said:


> are you sure thats the 9r?


Yep, I was riding it today. I'll snap some pics now for you.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## RussoJ (Jun 20, 2008)

love the new ride dubthang


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

The 09 9r looks nice and all but I still prefer the 10 9r, i like the poop color. it would probably look better the dirtier you get it.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

The brown is nice... I'm just showing that it is the same frame as last year's, that's all.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

RussoJ said:


> love the new ride dubthang


We rode Clifforrd today. It was a blast. Still making some adjustments, and the brakes will be swapped soon since they don't really inspire confidence even after I correctly set them up last night.


----------



## g2ichris (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice. the 2010 is sex!
I want to get my hands on a medium peace frame. Anyone know where i can land one?


----------



## Loggahead (Jul 16, 2009)

So what year is that Navy / Light Blue 9r dubthang?


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

Loggahead said:


> So what year is that Navy / Light Blue 9r dubthang?


well since dubthangs computer is out of commission i will answer this. he bike is a 2009 Peace 9r.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

I had my LBS order me one up in late November. The 2010's were not available at that time so I went with the flat green colored frame. I can't wait to start riding it next spring. The bike is not light weight by any means, but looks like it can take a beating. Just have to let all of this ND snow melt 1st.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

i've been tossing the idea around of picking one up. how much do they weigh?


----------



## Loggahead (Jul 16, 2009)

nickcarll said:


> well since dubthangs computer is out of commission i will answer this. he bike is a 2009 Peace 9r.


I liked the pics so much I got one off Ebay of the same ilk. Looking forward to getting her suited up.

BTW - I got just the frame without fork. Any opinions on rigid forks that fit the Peace well? Looking at steel, not carbon.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

umarth said:


> Is white the only frame color (not a color?)? The Performance bike near my parent's house had a couple of the gray 26ers and they looked pretty sharp and had really good tire clearance. Anyone have one? I'd like to know how the mech. disc brakes work, or if people immediately swapped them out.


Gray 26r is the one I have, love it. No issues whatsoever so far with the disc brakes (owned it about 2-3 mos).

I didn't like the stock pedals, so threw some larger platforms Forte Shovels on mine. I'm very pleased.

-Eric


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

All very nice but i think the largest frame is A Large at 20" .... and I need a 22"

Kona Unit comes in 22" but no local dealers

Any real tall guys ride a 2010 Peace? ... I'm 6'5" and 113 kg


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

Loggahead said:


> I liked the pics so much I got one off Ebay of the same ilk. Looking forward to getting her suited up.
> 
> BTW - I got just the frame without fork. Any opinions on rigid forks that fit the Peace well? Looking at steel, not carbon.


what color did you get? i assume it is a 2009 right? 
for what its worth the salsa Cromoto grande fork is very similar to the gt's stock geo. however if you purchased a teal frame Pm me i have a fork for mine...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

If I can make the medium (17") Peace 9R fit at 6'6, then you can do fine on a large. Its just a matter of changing the stem.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

6'6" on a 17"? You must need a mile of seatpost. On a steep climb, don't you feel like you are way over the bars/front wheel? Guessing the 17 allows for some quick handling in the technical stuff. I'm 6'2" and their 20" feels small with my long arms.


----------



## bdstorer (May 4, 2007)

Help, lookin' at buyin' one, but need these questions answered..

What lenght forks is the frame corrected for? 80mm? 0r 100mm?

What is maximum width tyre you can fit thru the rear stays?


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

dub thang should know , its basically the same bike as the 2009


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

frame is corrected for 80 mm and as far as the tires go i am running 2.35 Rampages on my 2008 with zero problems. Dub thang mentioned to me that he measured his drop outs this passed week and he is pretty sure 2.4 Ardents will fit


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

The geometry page on the GT website says the fork length is 18.5" or 470mm.

edit. So I think you could run either 80 or 100mm without much change in handling. 20mm difference means about 0.25 degrees change in head tube angle.

edit again... an online calculator gives me a head angle change of just over 0.5 degrees for 20mm.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Fork is 470mm axle to crown with 45mm offset. The fork has plenty of vertical clearance for tall tires. 60mm wide tires (like Ardents) should be fine. I am running Nevs on the stock rims, and they measure out to just shy of 60mm. I have a set of Velocity P35's being built up that will hopefully have a tubeless Ardent on the front. I'll update with a pic/specs when I get them.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

I have been looking for a take off 26" rigid peace fork for sometime now. Anyone got one for sale? 

I have the "07 Peace Niner that I bought new the first of 2009 from Performance for around $300. I like the bike. EBB not so bad, but wish it wasn't. I have the v-brakes, don't mind that at all. Never have gone to disc on any of my bikes. Only thing I dislike is the 07 cannot take the front wheel off due to no tire clearance.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Any aftermarket rigid fork with the correct measurements should be fine. 

The best thing about the Peace fork is that it weighs over 3 pounds. This means that any other fork is generally an improvement, and money well spent.


----------



## howch33 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Just got one*

These are the bomb. Other bike is stumpjumper FSR (large), have the medium peace.
Feels like a motorbike. Could not be happier for a change of pace bike, and cannot believe how fun this bike is. Brought back memories of riding BMX-rigid bikes This bike is a bargain for the $.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

bdstorer said:


> Help, lookin' at buyin' one, but need these questions answered..
> 
> What lenght forks is the frame corrected for? 80mm? 0r 100mm?
> 
> What is maximum width tyre you can fit thru the rear stays?


Just mounted a set of Bonty FR3's front and rear on the stock rims. They fit fine on both ends with plenty of room to spare. The FR3's measure out to 60mm at the edges of the knobs.


----------

